# Now give the Aussies a good smack



## Riggy (May 9, 2005)

do your best for England

http://www.channel4.com/sport/microsites/B/bringiton/bringiton.html


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Best strike sends him all the way to a Kangaroo's pouch!

best score 3360


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

why 'convicts' why not oz or aussies - they'll think we are whingeing again; just 'cos we weren't lucky enough to have ancestors who went to live there on government funds. they have the last laugh imo  

8)


----------

